# Knitted Hedgehog



## sillybowtie (Oct 6, 2008)

I found this cute knitted hedgehog pattern on Etsy this past weekend and just finished making it.
http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?li ... d=27810520
















I think I would have to fill it with mealworms for Ace to like it!


----------



## raisinsushi (Jun 13, 2009)

Ahaha, thats cute!


----------



## sopo (May 28, 2009)

I love it. You did a great job. I wish I was so talented. My skills only extend to crocheting a very small afghan.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

How cute! And of course I just love Ace, too. He's adorable.


----------



## gyaku (Jul 9, 2009)

That's so cute, I don't know if Sonic would like it though, along with I don't think could make it, all I made so far with sewing was a knife case that was stolen and it held a special knife to my family (pocket knife), yes I know off topic but really I can't sew very well, oh well atleast I can play music some what... I would love to have one still... I have a question I have to ask a friend.


----------



## cynthb (Aug 28, 2008)

That's great, thanks for posting it! I had to run over to Etsy and order a copy of the pattern for myself


----------

